# Got a cheap Nikon EM



## gryffinwings (Jul 21, 2012)

So I picked up an old Nikon EM from the flea market here in Pensacola, fl, well saved it anyways, for 20 dollars, came with a Nikon Series E 50mm F/1.8 lens, which seems good. Put in a set of fresh batteries and it seems to work great, it also came with a TeleSor Electronic Flash 172 and a Hoya 52mm UV(0) filter. The only thing that sucks is the strap.

This should be good for messing with film.

Looking at getting an Nikon SB-E and an MD-E or MD-14.


----------



## gryffinwings (Jul 24, 2012)

So far this has been a great camera, everything works so far, it's only got scratching on the bottom plate, and the lens seems very good in my opinion, only need to develope the film to see if I have any more problems, hopefully not.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 24, 2012)

Actually back in the day the Series E was one of the best kept secrets in 35mm cameras. Nikon owners tended to look down on them and their companion lenses but I had a series E 135mm lens that was as good as my AI S lens any day of the week. The little EM cameras were good budget minded cameras and $20 is a steal especially if you got a lens with it. Congrats .


----------



## gryffinwings (Jul 24, 2012)

The 50mm I got with my camera is indeed a very nice lens, I dare say better than my AFS lens for my D5100. I should say I did get a steal at 20 bucks, this little camera is a gem, especially in how get of shape it's in. Just hoping there isn't anything wrong with it internally, but so far it seems like it's in good condition, the only scratching is on the bottom plate.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope you get a lot of good use out of it.


----------



## carolinajack (Jul 24, 2012)

First off, it's cool to see a person from Pensacola on here. I grew up in the Gulf Breeze area and will actually be in town in a couple of days. 

Secondly, I love the 1.8 that comes with that camera. It is definitely the favorite in my bag (especially over the 18-55 kit lens that came with my D3100).


----------



## gryffinwings (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm only here for a little while, while I go to school for the Navy.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 17, 2012)

The EM was known as the "Economical Model". If I'm not mistaken it has a fully mechanical feature for the times when the batteries are dead. If I'm not mistaken the shutter is 1/90th.

You should look for a 28mm 2.8 E to go along with the 50. Its a great little combo. I have both the 50 and the 28 which I use on my vintage minty Nikon FM with grip.


----------



## gryffinwings (Aug 17, 2012)

I still want to eventually pick up an MD-E for it, so it will be a little more automated. It works great.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 17, 2012)

This is my FM. I wub it. Seriously... Get you the 28mm.




Nikon FM + 28mm 2.8 E + MD12 by ChristopherCoy, on Flickr


----------



## Bigpopa (Aug 17, 2012)

That was a nice pick up Ive got a Nikon FE in mint with a MD-11 for it I love this cam for doing BW for sure..........


----------



## gryffinwings (Aug 22, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> This is my FM. I wub it. Seriously... Get you the 28mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would totally get one if I found one for a good price.


----------



## gryffinwings (Aug 22, 2012)

Bigpopa said:


> That was a nice pick up Ive got a Nikon FE in mint with a MD-11 for it I love this cam for doing BW for sure..........



I actually plan on switching over to black and white soon enough.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 22, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> I would totally get one if I found one for a good price.





There were two of them on the bay the other night. Body and grip went for appx $50 I think... and they were quite minty. I'm still kicking myself in the ass for not shelling out the $$ for them.


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 23, 2012)

You'll like a 28mm lens (or a 24mm) a lot better than a motor drive, really!


----------



## timor (Aug 23, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> So far this has been a great camera, everything works so far,


It is basically point, focus and shoot slr, full auto exposure, nothing else, no any other control.  FM is good, FE even better but for less money there is FG. FG is a step up from EM, big step up. The same body size like EM, very small (like for Nikon) but it has metered manual exposure, aperture priority and program. And the usual 1/90 death battery speed. About it:
Nikon FG camera, 1982
And the prices are about the same like fo EM.


----------



## gryffinwings (Aug 23, 2012)

timor said:


> gryffinwings said:
> 
> 
> > So far this has been a great camera, everything works so far,
> ...



But.... I got my Nikon EM with 50mm for $20... I was saving it from the flea market to give it a good home.


----------



## timor (Aug 23, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> But.... I got my Nikon EM with 50mm for $20... I was saving it from the flea market to give it a good home.


I know, that it was cheap, less then the price of the lens alone. And maybe I am just jumping the gun by thinking, that you might be not fully satisfied with AE only.


----------



## gryffinwings (Aug 23, 2012)

timor said:


> gryffinwings said:
> 
> 
> > But.... I got my Nikon EM with 50mm for $20... I was saving it from the flea market to give it a good home.
> ...



Yup, I'm fine with it, I'm more learning how to better compose my pictures, the aperture priority works very well in getting exposure correct.


----------



## timor (Aug 23, 2012)

OK. Good luck.


----------



## gryffinwings (Aug 25, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> The EM was known as the "Economical Model". If I'm not mistaken it has a fully mechanical feature for the times when the batteries are dead. If I'm not mistaken the shutter is 1/90th.
> 
> You should look for a 28mm 2.8 E to go along with the 50. Its a great little combo. I have both the 50 and the 28 which I use on my vintage minty Nikon FM with grip.



I'm actually looking at trying to obtain a Vivitar 28mm f/2.8.


----------



## timor (Aug 25, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> I'm actually looking at trying to obtain a Vivitar 28mm f/2.8.


Go for it, good lens, I have it in K and FD mount. Just when you go for Vivitar lens watch for serial numbers starting with 28.


----------



## gryffinwings (Aug 26, 2012)

timor said:


> gryffinwings said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually looking at trying to obtain a Vivitar 28mm f/2.8.
> ...



Why? What's up with those serial numbers.


----------

